# Asus Strike II Formula or Asus P5Q PRO



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys, thinking of upgrading (again) and i dunno what mobo to go for.. thats why i came here and ask for help. Already got the processor sorted out (Q9550). Which one should i go for ? If you got any other suggestions about any other motherboards at the same price, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you wanna run dual cards or do you just want to do max oc?


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

probably both. thinking of buying the mobo and processor, and then, later on, a second GPU


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 20, 2008)

If you want to do crossfire then X48. If its mostly just OC the Striker II extreme. 

I have a nice DFI LT x48 im trying to sell btw, just letting you know. I need to try my chip on a friends p5q board to really tell.


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

don't want to do crossfire, i want to do SLi .. so, which one ?!


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 20, 2008)

striker that board is actually quite good


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 20, 2008)

Asus Striker II Formula then


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 20, 2008)

Only Nforce boards can do SLi for S775. I would get a Striker II if you can afford it.


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

ok, striker it will be.. now all i have to do is save up money for a new processor and the striker II. Also, do you think i should get another PSU ? look at my profile for specs


----------



## Bow (Dec 20, 2008)

Last night I ordered a Asus Striker II Formula I hope to have it under the tree for me in a couple days.


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

cool, let me know if its a good mobo ok ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

Striker II board is a great board. I've been beating myself in the foot trying not to bite on the fact it's now $279 at Newegg. I had it at one time, but oc'd a little to much on the PCI-e lane... Bad part was, "open box" and newegg wouldn't allow it back, said it was over the time (only flipping 10 days into it), and the guy before me sent it into Asus...:Banghead:

If you want a good Asus board, that is just good for OC'ing, then that's the board for ya going sli. But, the board does have TONs of hick-ups.

I'm not putting the board down, I had it and loved it, but it's just a straight oc'ing type board.


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 20, 2008)

just a note about the P5Q - the Deluxe version is great, my cousin has it and is very happy, not using SLI, but got his Q6600 running at 3.6Ghz & MEM 966mhz,


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah, planing to overclock my future Q9550 to something like 3.2 GHz, i need to follow some tutorials of overclocking first, never overclocked before. Don't think im gonna use SLi either (at the moment)


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

everyone is saying is a good board, every games uses it..


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

The board is one of the best, and if your new at ocing, Asus would be a good choice in you to start. You can do a lot with ocing of the board with just the "AUTO" set going on most things. Asus does help their oc'ers, just have to know how they do it. 
TPU is a great start on learning to oc. One thing we All come together on.


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

do you know anything about the EVGA 780i ? apparently is better then the asus, and not as many problems (bugs)


----------



## _jM (Dec 20, 2008)

The P5Q Pro is a great OCer also. I have the Open Box version, and so far I've OCed a lower end dual core upwards to 4.2ghz from 2.5ghz. Im buying a E8600 later on after the first of the year and I know this board will do that much better with a better CPU. Ive seen Q9550's in this same board(P5Q PRO) go as high as 4.8ghz on air.. so thats my little tid bit of inofo for ya


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a 780-ftw board that is coming back from RMA. It was DOA with CPU pin problems. The Bios there is more complex then the Asus. You will tend to be more knowing with ocing to know even how to put it on stock running.


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

i looked on the internet for over 1 hour. The striker has loads of issues and i think its not worth the money. I think is better with the P5Q PRO although is a lower performance.. but not many issues..


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah, i looked for that mobo too, it has 3 PCI-E slots, but i don't need that much, and i think is a waste of watts


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

I think that would be a good way to go. That way, you can learn oc'ing, and if you want to go SLI later on, grab a board in the process. You can get a lot of help with the Pro here because of fellow TPU'ers having that board. 
The Pro is a good steady board. You'll like it.

Edit:
The Ftw board is pure on the oc'ing ability. It gives the user the most abilities out of anything else to oc it to the max. The other 780i boards just have it locked in the bios for the features you get when you get the FTW.


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

hang on ! what board we talking about now, we brang 3 in this post.. we talking about the P5Q PRO right ?


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145751

or should i go straight for this one ?

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/142585

if we're not allowed outside links, tell me and ill delete it..


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 20, 2008)

Deluxe DDR3 or Premium - DDR2


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

airways92 said:


> hang on ! what board we talking about now, we brang 3 in this post.. we talking about the P5Q PRO right ?



I was talking about how the Pro would be a great learning board for you. Sorry about that, I tend to go on thinking of the person I'm typing to is right there next to me. 

The P5n is a good board to learn off of. You get the quality of SLI at the easy price of learning. 

But, all ways go with reviews from other sites and people. I don't know anyone that has had the P5n personally..


----------



## _jM (Dec 20, 2008)

I think the P5Q PRO is your best bet also... not just because I have the board. But based on what Ive read so far here in this thread. I too agree that it would be a great learning/starter board for you. The P45 chipset is awsome, either way you choose, I really think you should stay in the market for a p45 board


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks for your advice guys, but, does the P5Q PRO do SLi ? or does it do crossfire ? i wanna do SLi cuz i know more about it..
Is the nForce 750i good ? never heard of it before..

Here are a few

http://www.ebuyer.com/search?sort=pricelow&cat=14&subcat=658&q=SLi&limit=10&page=1


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

If your looking for sli, the Pro doesn't do it. Only Crossfire. But, for a good start board for ya, with sli, would be the first two on the list. Those would suit you good in the learning of sli and oc'ing.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

Go the minimal premium of the MSI over the Asus. Much better board.


----------



## airways92 (Dec 20, 2008)

ill go for the asus, who has an ASUS P5N-D ? so i know who to look for when i need some help


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 20, 2008)

my cousin has the P5Q - Deluxe, as i mentioned before


----------

